# Open for comments



## metfoo (Apr 25, 2002)

from nummi_g4's recommendation:

my website was in need of a major update. so i spent a couple hours last night updating it. check it out, its nothing too spectacular 

http://www.ribitch.com 

what do you think? any suggestions? Its a work still in progress 

Check out my pet lizard diablo (he is 3 months old in the pics, hes 9 months old and much larger now): 

http://www.ribitch.com/diablo.html 

please keep in mind very little time has been spent on it, and it is still being developed. Thanks 

plus, click the link of my only ad, and enter a raffle for an apple product (plus the proceeds go to charity)


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 25, 2002)

metfoo,

Nice site. Very clean. Fast loading. Great contrast of colors.

(Actually, you make me feel like a hack!)

Good job. The only thing I would change is to somehow make the link to your resumé more prominent without being ostentatious.

You work for Apple as a rep? Sweet gig! How would I go about being a rep here in my area as a secondary job? (Feel free to PM me so this thread doesn't go OT. Or feel free to ignore me too if your feel I'm just leeching.)

Nice.

-ebolag4


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 25, 2002)

This is from thebar and grill:

"One thing... the pixel font you have in the top left corner, the title. I think it should be sharp. It looks a little blurry. a few minutes in photoshop should fix that."


----------



## evildan (Apr 25, 2002)

Only one quick suggestion metfoo,

Make sure you target a blank page in your URL's to outside sources... This way when a user clicks on your link, to the hosting service, they can just close the page and your site will remain open.

Maybe you considered this already, in which case disregard my comment.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 25, 2002)

man that site is awesome!!!!

i love it that the Dell site is in your Funny sites category...

and i agree with Nummi that you need to make that text look more "pixelated"

otherwise it's totally awesome!


----------



## rinse (Apr 26, 2002)

like the colors. i agree with everyone else on the type. turn off antialiasing on it. it will be much crisper.


----------

